# Look USA no more



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Figured this should be in its own thread. Looks like the decision and announcement was made middle part of January of this year. 




> *LOOK Cycle International has decided to transfer all sales, marketing, and after-sales service responsibilities in the US to Hawley, LLC which will be having the exclusive distribution of LOOK products. The switch to Hawley is effective immediately.*
> 
> According to Eric Vanhaverbeke, LOOK Cycle’s Vice President of Sales & Marketing, “Although we have been pleased with the performance of our own US operation, we believe the best opportunity for future growth in the US is through a committed exclusive partner. We have enjoyed a distribution relationship with Hawley since 2013. They have proven to be excellent partners with the resources and infrastructure to maintain and raise LOOK’s level of service and presence in this key market”.
> 
> ...


Hawley

Hawley taking over US sales, marketing and distribution for Look Cycle | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News

Sportmondo sports portal: LOOK Cycle to Transfer US Operations to Hawley, LLC


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It would have been nice if Justin could have let us know. 
He seemed to be a nice guy.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah it would have been cool if Justin gave us the heads up. He has been active on RBR forums since that decision was made and announced (if you look at his last activity). Maybe it was a sour breakup. I don't know. Still kinda sad to see this happen, as it is one sign (imo) of a company going backwards. Not the sign of a company on the up and up and that is expanding and growing.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> It would have been nice if Justin could have let us know.
> He seemed to be a nice guy.


Hey, I still am a nice guy 

Sorry about dropping the ball regarding that. I was really busy with transitioning at the time.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Justin! 
Thanks for checking in. 

Can you give us any info re: Looks decision and what that means for Look here in the States?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just had a chat with the guys at Hawley. I was missing something from my ipak that I just realized (from a year ago). They had one at my door in two days. I called and left a voice mail, and got a response within an hour. Don't remember the name of the rep who helped me, but he is LOOK specific, and had awesome info on my 695.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. That is great to hear.


----------



## mr.president (May 4, 2009)

Folks need some help. I have a Look A-STEM and lost the crescent shaped spacer that helps secure the handlebar in the clamp. I have no idea where to get one and everyone I talk to who sells look has no idea. Cannot ride the bike w/o handlebars so if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

mr.president said:


> Folks need some help. I have a Look A-STEM and lost the crescent shaped spacer that helps secure the handlebar in the clamp. I have no idea where to get one and everyone I talk to who sells look has no idea. Cannot ride the bike w/o handlebars so if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


Yikes, that might take a while. Early production A-Stems had the half moon until a law suit finally halted their use. After the initial run, A-Stem lengths were fixed sizes. You are going to want to either have your local LOOK dealer contact their LOOK rep, or you can call/email Hawley (the distributer) directly:

Hawley

The catch is, spares of those were never in abundance, but there is a possibility of a few being available in France. Worst case scenario, you will need to order a new A-Stem...and you might be able to sell your old one off for spare parts to offset the cost.


----------

